
Show HN: DueFocus Tracker for GitHub, Google Calendar, Outlook, Todoist - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
Tom_Dau
DueFocus is a comprehensive time tracking software powered by machine learning
that fully analyzes your workflow and how you are focused on work in real-
time. This application is great for self-management and teams. It is available
on Mac OS, Ubuntu, and Windows. Moreover, DueFocus has 30+ integrations with
project management tools such as Jira, Gitlab, Github, Asana etc.

